# Ipod Touch Movie Download Help



## Soccerskillz

I tried to download two movies directly on to my ipod touch via the itunes store app on it. The movies started downloading until they suddenly stopped and it says on my ipod "download error tap to retry" . I retried it and it did the same thing so i waited a couple days and retried and it said the same error message. I paid a bunch of money for these 2 movies is there any way i can download them? Can i somehow download it from my computer without having to purchase them again?


----------



## ljt643

Go into iTunes, connect your iPod then click on store and click on check for available downloads. Then you should be able to redownload those movies at no cost


----------



## ljt643

Also, you can download videos free and legally off google video, so check if your movie is there before paying for it on iTunes (Saves money)


----------



## hibypass

I'm having the same issue and the "check for available downloads" function did not work for me. It says all available downloads are complete. Its like the itouch isn't recognizing the movies. There is memory shown used but listed as "other". Not video or anything else.


----------

